
Google Chairman Eric Schmidt: “The Internet Will Disappear” - eplanit
http://www.hollywoodreporter.com/news/google-chairman-eric-schmidt-internet-765989
======
eplanit
I enjoy how he begins a vision of a much more pervasive Internet with "And
with your permission and all of that...".

